# New Double Tail



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

So, as some may know, my crowntail betta Laurence died the other day. Yesterday I went out to find another, and caught Petco on the day after they got a new shipment in. The result is a gorgeous multi-colored Double Tail male that I have fallen in love with. He's pretty big, so I think he's fully grown now. I have no name as of yet, so I'm going to ask you all to help me pick one out xD
Here's a couple pics of him. He's not as good of a poser as Sherbet, but I think that may just be because he's in a smaller, 1 Gallon tank right now. Also, the camera has made him out to be more blue that he is. He's actually mostly green.




























And because he looks amazing in this picture for some reason...










Alright, here's the possible names I've chosen. Feel free to offer up anything you think will work too 

Llyr- Means "the sea" in Welsh. {No pronunciation available.}

Nereus- Means "water" in Greek. {NEER-oos (English), NEER-ee-əs (English)}

Phrixos- Means "thrilling, causing shivers" in Greek. {No pronunciation available.}

Castor- Means "to shine, to excel" in Greek. {KAS-tər (English)}

Kreios- Means "lord, master" in Greek. {No pronunciation available.}

Lol. Mostly Greek, I suppose. So, what do you think?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nice!!!

I love his dorsal fin!!! That's probably I why I love DTs so much


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! You must have done the same thing that I did and looked up possible names on a website. I like Nereus.
He's very pretty, by the way!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah xD I go on Behindthename, and looked up Mythology names. It's a great site x3 And I took some pictures of him with flash on, and you can see he's colors ten times more accurately. I'll upload them in a second. He's only got blue on his body, all of the blue on his fins are actually green.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!! Thats where I got Makoto's name. Good website! Green and red reminds me of Christmas.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Does that mean I should name him Santa?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You could. Or you could name him Nicholas.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Nicholas... It's a good name, but I'm a little hesitant since I've seen so many "Nick"s on this site. I like having the unique names xD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He looks similar to my Jaden except yours is more green and mine is more blue.Jaden has a dark blue body and a red anal fin.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I wanted something different too.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I was torn between him and a marbled purple crowntail, but I`m in no way an expert in Bettas, so I was a little hesitant to pick up a lighter fish. The other guy was gorgeous, but he looked pale, and Laurence's death was fresh on my mind, so I went with this guy. I'm happy for my choice


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I looked at 3 different ones before chosing Makoto. I even saw a pretty female I could have gotten but I wanted another male. I'm kind of getting into females now. They are so pretty, annd feisty, too! lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I looked at females, but my Petco only has black or brown females, and most of them were sick. They also had four kings, but a one gallon just is too small for a king. Maybe when I get a ten gallon, I'll reconsider. Then again, when I get the ten gallon, I'll probably try for a sorority xD By then I should have the experience to try one out. 
Gah! I just love bettas! All of my friends think I'm nuts, and my mom thinks that four is four too many! xD


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

WOw!!! He is stunning! I like Llyr.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I was having a hard time choosing Tillikum. There was a green BF HM. A mustard gas HM. A solid green HM. A Dark blue DT and then Tillikum.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Sadly, the Petco around here rarely has HM or Deltas, but when they do, they're usually in bad shape. They mostly have VT or CT, which is why I've had four crowntails. I really want a HM though. I've got a secret goal to get one of every main type of betta before I get out of high school xD I doubt it'll happen, but I can dream


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> I've got a secret goal to get one of every main type of betta before I get out of high school xD I doubt it'll happen, but I can dream


Darn it!! Your giving me ideas!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Darn it!! Your giving me ideas!!!!!!! :lol:


Lol! Go for it! If I had the money and space, I would totally have them all by now  Though, I do have to think about the fact that I'll be going to college in a couple of years. ... Hopefully.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would love to have a crowntail female or a dt male or hm male. They don't have any around here. An employee at Petsmart told me that OCCAISIONALLY, they get a few ct females mixed in with the other fish. If I see one, I'm grabbing it! lol


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

He's beautiful! Congratulations...


----------



## xdancexbethy (Aug 21, 2009)

omg i love the name Nereus


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's so pretty.

How about *Doble* (pronounced Doblay). It means double in spanish.


----------

